# Sadzīves tehnika >  jaut. par gāzes katla regulēšanu

## njakts

Sveiki!

Ievācos jaunā dzīves vietā, kur silto ūdeni silda ar gāzes katla palīdzību (tikai ūdens, bez apkures)
modelis: Junkers wr-14

Katls manā izpratnē pavisam vienkāršs - nav nekādas elektronikas, nekādas automātikas. visu laiku iekšā deg dežūrliesmiņa un atgriežot krānu iedegas visi degļi. Regulēt var liesmas stiprumu un ūdens temperatūru.
Problēma tāda - katls nereaģē pie mazām ūdens plūsmām
Kā tas izpaužas dzīvē? Normālu ūdens temperatūru, lai mazgātu traukus vai mazgātos pats iespējams panākt, ja ūdens krāns ir atgriezts uz maksimumu, kā palaid mazāku plūsmu katls nodziest un siltais ūdens ir tik ilgi kamēr iztukšojas caurules. Esmu izspēlējies ar liesmas lielumu un ūdens temperatūru, bet nekā netieku galā. Nogriežot mazāku ūdens temperatūru un krānu turot vairāk uz karsto pusi var, bet atkal tikai ja krāns ir atgriezts gandrīz līdz galam...

Kādam ir bijusi kāda pieredze ar šādiem gāzes katliem? Pats netaisos regulēt neko vairāk, kā man ir ļauts, vienkārši gribu uzzināt vai tam tā ir jābūt? Zinu vēl vismaz divus cilvēkus ar gāzes katliem (tiesa ar elektrisko aizdedzi, bet diezvai tas ko maina) un viņiem siltais ūdens ir dabūjams jau knapi atgriežot krānu...

Paldies

----------


## tornislv

Maģiskais vārds - "boileris"

----------


## ezis666

> ..Zinu vēl vismaz divus cilvēkus ar gāzes katliem (tiesa ar elektrisko aizdedzi, bet diezvai tas ko maina) un viņiem siltais ūdens ir dabūjams jau knapi atgriežot krānu...
> 
> Paldies


 Tavs katls ir pats vienkāršākais, no ūdenssildītājiem, 7-23.6kW, mazāk viņš neiet stabili, tāpēc arī slēdzas ārā. vari mēģināt uzgriest max temperaturu, tad jābūt būtu mazākai plūsmai, pie tās pašas jaudas, tik jāuzmanās, ka neapsvilina rokas, jo izejošais ūdens var pārsniegt kādus 65-70 grādus

----------

